# Moorland



## Darfion (Sep 19, 2007)

Did this a few weeks ago 

Size approx  16" x 12" on langton rough watercolour paper


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 19, 2007)

Really nice, but what happened to the clouds just under the bird?


----------

